

Airbnb Tech Talk: App.net's Dalton Caldwell on App.net & How they did it - josephs
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/j24snjnn2-tech-talk-dalton-caldwell

======
jonathanjaeger
I was skeptical that they would reach their goal, but you have to give credit
to Dalton aside from the release of the alpha and support from some big names
in tech. The blog posts written throughout were all unique and interesting
(great Hacker News titles) and the PR was orchestrated extremely well in my
opinion. Kudos!

~~~
replicatorblog
You really have to give credit to Airbnb - this series has been star studded
and I imagine it does a lot to keep their recruiting pipeline flush. They're
not pioneering some novel technologies or working on an everyday utility, but
they have managed to create a great aura around their engineering group. Kudos
to the team for yet another atypical marketing success!

------
gustaf
Looking forward to this one!

------
wavesounds
Anyone else having problems with the live stream? I can't get sound to work.

